# inside angle problems



## suxcitytaper (Mar 28, 2012)

i seem to be having a lot of issues with my inside angles i tape them out with my bazooka then use the corner roller and then go over em with a 3'' tape tech angle head. ive been doing it like this for about 10 years it seems to work pretty well most of the time but the angle head tears my tape sometimes and the angles dont always get feathered out all the way. just wondering how other guys r doing their angles. im thinkin about getting a corner flusher, are they better? what kind of finish do the put on?


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Most likely one or both of your tools need adjustment. Wheels on roller may not be setting the tape tight enough into the corner, or your anglehead could be out of square. Properly set, they wouldn't tear.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Is this a new problem? Could be a deeper than normal recess, or any number of things. Try a 2.5" head, I've seen a lot of guys say they have issues with not enough mud from a bazooka to run a 3" head. We us a 2.5, and works great.

Also, when was the last time that your 3" head was tended to? Could need adjusting, new blades, etc etc.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Fr8 is right, could be a number of factors. As far as flusher goes, it's actually a step back from a glazing head.

Company I'm with only has 3" TT heads, never any probs gettting angles on and feathered... unless someone mixed the mud too thick or they were slow rolling/glazing behind, or a tune up is needed.

Long day sanding chit work so :whistling2:


----------



## suxcitytaper (Mar 28, 2012)

i just recently put new blades on it. maybe i need to check how its adjusted. its not really a new problem just the last few jobs ive done i seem to be fighting my angle head a lot more then usual and wanted to see if anyone had so insight for my frustrations. the only other size head i have would be a 2'' ill give that a try tho that should probably help with getting it filled out all the way.


----------



## suxcitytaper (Mar 28, 2012)

i could just not be rolling them fast enough i learned to do this stuff with my dad n now im by myself and the company i work for seems to think all there guys get more done when they are on jobs by themselves less f****** off lol


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

File down the point a bit. Even a few strokes over a cement block or floor. Just a tiny bit though, not too much..... Trust me:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Could also be because you're working by yourself now that you're not mixing your mud thin enough. Or maybe you're trying to tape too much at a time before you go back and roll and flush.
I call that soggy tape. Soggy tape tends to rip on you.
If its been sitting on the wall too long before you roll or flush.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Could also be because you're working by yourself now that you're not mixing your mud thin enough. Or maybe you're trying to tape too much at a time before you go back and roll and flush.
> I call that soggy tape. Soggy tape tends to rip on you.
> If its been sitting on the wall too long before you roll or flush.


2 minutes for being wrong









But the other answers are right, especially the roller one too. A lot of guys over look the roller.

His point is too sharp:thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> 2 minutes for being wrong
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you know im wrong!? Did you visit his job site so you knew exactly what was going on? 
I say you're wrong! Nah-nah! :tongue:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> How do you know im wrong!? Did you visit his job site so you knew exactly what was going on?
> I say you're wrong! Nah-nah! :tongue:


how does it go again, is it thumbs up or thumbs down when you vote on a video. You get so forgetful when you get older:whistling2::jester:


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

I stand by my original assessment :whistling2:


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> how does it go again, is it thumbs up or thumbs down when you vote on a video. You get so forgetful when you get older:whistling2::jester:


Where ya been 2buck, thought you mighta croaked or somethin...


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> how does it go again, is it thumbs up or thumbs down when you vote on a video. You get so forgetful when you get older:whistling2::jester:


How dare you!? :furious:
:laughing:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Stop - you are all right! 

Seems to me if the guy has been doing it the same way for 10 years and he is having issues now I wonder what has changed?

Maybe a 2.5 would be better than a 3? 


If he changed the blades it may be an adjustment issue. PT brought up a good point of soggy tapes. If he went from a 2-3 man crew to doing it alone there may be an issue of leaving the tapes on too long before rolling and flushing. :yes:

Shame to see a guy going to a tin flusher when he has a mechanical flusher in the tool kit.


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> File down the point a bit. Even a few strokes over a cement block or floor. Just a tiny bit though, not too much..... Trust me:yes:


 
YEP !:yes:


----------



## hiphopjam (Mar 28, 2012)

Don't waste your time with a Tin Flusher. 

I am also having some issues with new blades lately after using a Columbia 3" Head for years without any problems. 

I assume the tape is ripping for you near the top and bottoms of your stand ups. If so its cause the roller doesn't really get in there or its getting caught on your needle rip caused from your bazooka or booth.

I wouldn't worry about it though. It will not be a problem over time as they where down is my theory.

I almost filed my tip the other day and at the last minute changed my mind and just reset my top blades. 

Best Regards

Drew


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

hiphopjam said:


> Don't waste your time with a Tin Flusher.
> 
> I am also having some issues with new blades lately after using a Columbia 3" Head for years without any problems.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the site Drew!
Good first post. :thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Stop - you are all right!
> 
> Seems to me if the guy has been doing it the same way for 10 years and he is having issues now I wonder what has changed?
> 
> ...


PT brought up a good point of soggy tapes









Give your shark tail a good shake Mudshark:whistling2:

if anything, if he's taking longer to get to his tapes, then their drying out on him too soon. Since drywall will suck the moisture out of the mud.

besides, if his angle head is set right, and I were to soak a roll of tape in a bucket of water, it should still flush/glaze out properly .

Running wet tape through a zookie may not be a great idea though


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> PT brought up a good point of soggy tapes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey man, i've seen it happen. Especially when using like a super taper or some kind of sh!t box. Tapes stay wet too long and then they tear easy. I wasn't saying you weree wrong 2buck. Just offering some outside the box thinking.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hey man, i've seen it happen. Especially when using like a super taper or some kind of sh!t box. Tapes stay wet too long and then they tear easy. I wasn't saying you weree wrong 2buck. Just offering some outside the box thinking.


Super taper


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> Super taper


Isn't that a second cousin of the Homax?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Mudshark said:


> Isn't that a second cousin of the Homax?


lol! I don't know, i've never used one. But years ago when I was first trained I pulled tapes from a sh!t box into a bucket tied it around my waist and just slapped the tapes on. That was old school. But I remember the tapes being soggy from sitting in the bucket. Mud everywhere, top and bottom.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> lol! I don't know, i've never used one. But years ago when I was first trained I pulled tapes from a sh!t box into a bucket tied it around my waist and just slapped the tapes on. That was old school. But I remember the tapes being soggy from sitting in the bucket. Mud everywhere, top and bottom.


Yes that's the slop bucket (super taper)

I will give you a half point for soggy tapes then.

Most slop bucket guys use the tin wipers. You could still use the good heads, and the odds would go up to tear the tapes. But it's not worth typing why.

happy now Moose boy :thumbup::jester:


----------

